# Bought a Logitech Driving Force GT wheel...I'm bored now.



## Nfsdude0125

So, what can I do to it to make it more fun. Initially my intention was to buy a G25/G27 but money was an issue.

The Force Feedback by Logitech kicks buttocks, but the pedals have no, er, 'weight' behind them.

The shifters clicking is downright annoying and overly sensitive.

Anyway, does anyone else own one and have modded it? Let me know.


----------



## nbmjhk6

You can add one of those stress balls behind the brake petal and that would help a little bit.


----------



## Kaboooom2000uk

You could try some springs I suppose. Otherwise you could see what its composed of, I am guessing its working on the principle of PWM signaling, and you may be able to build a custom clutch break and accelerator using household items, and some tools.

My brother bought a wheel and it came with some pedals, but being a driver, I thought they were rubbish! there is no feeling in the wheel and the force feedback isnt helpful, I cant feel the changing road surfaces as you can with a real car.

Yes I agree manufacturers need to do more to add some kind of adjustment to them to make them more realistic. Maybe even force feedback in the pedal for the clutch etc so you know when the plates are biting., simple things like that seem to have been avoided.

I suppose the next best thing would be to obtain real car pedals and rig them up somehow. I can only wish you good luck.


----------



## Nfsdude0125

I can only agree to this.

As mentioned, the force feedback was wholesome and very accurate and responsive. When a wheel leaves the ground, you'll know about it. You're doing 400km/h on the back straight of Circuit de la Sarthe, you'll feel EVERY bump.

I adore the idea of peddle based force feedback! That would feel real! I agree, I drive a Subaru Liberty and those, ahem, 'pedals' feel plasticky and fake.

Maybe some Aluminium rods to the sensors and an additional PWM sensor for a clutch would make it heavier/nicer.

If I make any developments, I shall post pictures straight away!


----------



## Nfsdude0125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbmjhk6*
> 
> You can add one of those stress balls behind the brake petal and that would help a little bit.


Indeed, i've heard of people doing so to good effect.


----------



## Nfsdude0125

I think I'll just try a high tensile rubber spring, they normally withstand a lot of force, so I'll see if I can get one and post the results.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaboooom2000uk*
> 
> My brother bought a wheel and it came with some pedals, but being a driver, I thought they were rubbish! there is no feeling in the wheel and the force feedback isnt helpful, I cant feel the changing road surfaces as you can with a real car.
> 
> Yes I agree manufacturers need to do more to add some kind of adjustment to them to make them more realistic. Maybe even force feedback in the pedal for the clutch etc so you know when the plates are biting., simple things like that seem to have been avoided.


Yeah, i can agree with this.

As a kid, a gaming wheel is really awesome and all, but once you upgrade to the real thing, there's really no comparison.


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

Only thing I can think of that I did to make the pedels feel better when I had one of those wheels.

Did almost the same mod to my G27 when I got it as well.


----------



## ljason8eg

There are a few good wheel and pedal sets out there. However, they're not made by Logitech and they cost a lot more than $150.

As for the DFGT pedals; I wouldn't waste my time modding them if it's going to cost you more than a few bucks. The 8-bit resolution is going to be there regardless. Better to put that money towards a nicer set of pedals like the Fanatec CSR Elites, or find a gently used set of G27 pedals and buy a Bodnar cable so you can plug them in via USB and get 10-bit resolution.


----------



## jakjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*
> 
> ... or find a gently used set of G27 pedals and buy a Bodnar cable so you can plug them in via USB and get 10-bit resolution.


I just bought a set of G27 pedals to do exactly that. Apparently you can slightly modify the G27 pedals and the Force GT(or MOMO) wheel to plug them together directly (search on youtube for MOMO pedal mod) , but you will not get the clutch. The bodnar cable allows you to connect the pedals to a separate USB port and get full capabilities, but cannot be used on consoles. Runs about $35+ship

You can also get a "load cell" or hydraulic mod for the G25/7 pedals that takes it up a notch by making the braking proportional to the force rather than the travel, which is about as close to reality as you can get. Not cheap however.

- jak


----------



## cybertechzero

has anyone had an issue where the gt5 on the DFGT is flashing and the wheel trys to calibrate. Upon calibration the motor would go on/off while barely spinning the wheel. It would do this 3x until it stops calibrating. i believe its the circuit board, but a few insight on my issue would be much appreciated.


----------



## TheDude421

You could look into simvibe and buttkicker


----------



## Nfsdude0125

That's a weird issue to have, man, try plugging into another PC and seeing what it's doing, might not have enough power.

If that doesn't do it, it's more than likely dodgy.


----------

